# υπαίτια καθυστέρηση



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2008)

Ψάχνω για το "υπαίτια καθυστέρηση" και βρίσκω:

*culpable delay:* ...which is any delay for which the contractor is responsible, even where the effect of the culpable delay is running concurrently with an employer caused delay. It is arguable and even likely that consideration of culpable delay will be case and/or contract specific. 
http://www.trett.co.uk/digest/doit.asp?iss=28&art=4

"On this footing, where a relevant event arose after the date for completion and during a period in which the contractor was *in culpable delay*, the contractor would only become entitled to a "net" extension of time corresponding to the specific number of days of delay occasioned by the relevant event."

Σε ένα κείμενο, όμως, όπως αυτό:
"Σε περίπτωση έκδοσης, πριν από την υπογραφή της δημόσιας σύμβασης, οριστικής καταδικαστικής απόφασης που έχει ισχύ δεδικασμένου, με την οποία διαπιστώνεται κατά τα ως άνω η τέλεση του αδικήματος της ενεργητικής διαφθοράς, η αναθέτουσα αρχή οφείλει, *χωρίς υπαίτια καθυστέρηση*, να υποβάλει την απόφασή της περί αποκλεισμού του υποψηφίου στο Ε.Σ.Ρ. προκειμένου να ελεγχθεί, το αργότερο πριν από την υπογραφή της δημόσιας σύμβασης, ο αποκλεισμός του."

αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο ευσταθεί ο όρος culpable delay.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 23, 2008)

Μου φαίνεται εντάξει για το κείμενο που έχεις ένα "improper delay".

Όπως π.χ. εδώ, eur-lex.


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2008)

Ενδεχομένως και το πολύ γνωστό «_*without undue delay*_».


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 23, 2008)

Συμφωνώ και με τους δύο σας και σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Καλό βράδυ. :)


----------

